# Winemaking: one word or two?



## tingo (Nov 2, 2012)

Why does so many writing programs try to correct spelling on "winemaking" when you type it? Why do google searches show some as "wine making" and others as "winemaking"? We are skilled professionals (he he) that deserve the respect of a title not a string of words thrown together. Is anybody with me on this? Either they need to get thier act together or im going to start saying "fire fighter" and "cardi ologist" lol


----------



## TonyP (Nov 2, 2012)

Spell checkers correct "winemaking" because it's wrong. Google searches find "winemaking" because some people spell it that way in forums. You can get around it by using wine-making.

Tony P.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 2, 2012)

According to Merriam-Webster's Collegiate Dictionary (11th Edition) it is one word. (So is winemaker, winepress and wineglass.) It is also shown as one word on _Dictionary.com_, therefore I am coming down on the "one word" side.

Does this mean we should be "WT" and not "WMT?"


----------



## grapeman (Nov 2, 2012)

According the an online spelling site, it is winemaking. That is how I have seen it at most university level sites.

http://www.how-do-you-spell.com/winemaking


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 2, 2012)

The way I learned it in school, is that words which are often used together often become one word. They tend to start out separate, as in "wine making," then over time become hyphenated like "wine-making," and eventually become one complete word: "winemaking."

That's why occasionally in old texts you will find the word "to-day," yet nobody writes it like that any more.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 2, 2012)

I wasted too much time reading this when I could have been winemaking!  or is it making wine?


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 2, 2012)

I've been making wine around the clock nonstop for around a year. If you count aging, that is. If you count bottle aging, then it's been four years. I need some sleep!


----------

